# My kitten likes to pee on my bed!



## GizMO (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey Guys,

This is my first post and I am sure that you have heard this all too many times. My kitten has toilet issues...
My ragdoll kitten Gizmo likes to pee on my bed to the point where he looks like he is going out of his way to do so. 
I have tried placing a new litter box on the bed and he pees next to it. I have cleaned my duvet with a stain and odour remover to remove the smell but he keeps on going back. He always uses the box for 2's (thankfully!) He does not have a UTI as that was my first thought, he just a bad habit. 
It is very frustrating as we have been trying to fix this since it was small problem. I have troubleshooted with evrything the vet has told me which seems to be different every time I speak to them. He is 5 months old and has just been desexed in the last couple of weeks.

Reading the forums for the first time solitary seems to be the way, but as he has always been in my room is that OK? I was thinking that the laundry would be a great place to keep him for a while. My fear is that he will just do it again once he is released. I dont trust him, he is a repeat offender 

Any help would be great guys as I am about to go NUTS!  @@ 
Sorry about the long post but there is a lot of frustration here


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

That's right. The best solution is to confine him to a small room. Place a litter box, food and water, and keep him in there for a while until he understands the litter box is his potty.


----------



## GizMO (Jul 5, 2003)

How long is a while?


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

GizMO if my kitty, that arrives this coming Monday, does that I'd do just as lexxie says - until they continue to do it the right way in the box. If you let him have access to the bed and he goes there, or any other place for that matter, I'd take him right back to the bathroom or solitary room until he learns he isn't coming back out if he does it again.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Urinating on furniture, carpets, beds, and laundry is in a lot of cases an indication of stress. Can you think of anything that might be a cause of stress? Has he always done this or just started lately urinating on your bed? Also, is her neutered? Have you had the cat checked out for any medical problems by your vet? Once you have the reason for peeing confine him in a non-carpeted room, such as the bathroom, for 24 hours for the next 7 days with a clean litter box. Make sure you give him plenty of attention in there. Once the week is over let your cat out only when she can be watched every second.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

exxie I was thinking the same thing and have read something must be wrong with them. Sounds like they have talked to the vet a number of times and would hope the vet has ruled out any sickness or health problems.

GizMO how long have you had him and did he use the box for both a while and now all of a sudden the change? Hope he's just not trying to get your attention that way! :? 

Did you happen to limit him to one small room when you first got him or let em roam free? I pray I don't have a problem like this hehe, or kitty will be probably be mad spending so much time in one room.


----------



## Piddles (Jun 27, 2003)

GizMO - sorry about that problem  
Is your kit declawed? Sometimes that can cause strange urinary behavior - IE the litter can hurt the paws........
Also I have found a great product called NOK-OUT that totally removes the urine odor- unless you get it ALL out kitty will keep going back to the same spot to remark the territory every time they feel their scent is depleted..........
I understand that placing aluminum foil or 2 sided sticky tape where you do not want kitty to go is also a good deterent
Here is a link to the NOK OUT in case you want it.....
http://www.kalever.com/koncepts/main.html


----------



## GizMO (Jul 5, 2003)

We have had Gizmo checked for health problems but the vet found nothing. 

As I said before we have been trying different things should have helped ie. We put a litter box and his food (not at the same time) and he went right next to them.

He is been just recently neutured and he is just over five months old. He is very playful but has set times when he likes to sleep. We give him as much attention as we can and do our best to make sure we has a confortable environment. He do not hit or yell at him. From everything I can tell he shows no sign of stress or discomfort. 
When we first got him the person at the pet shop said that it is best to keep him in my room. So I did, what a mistake! I know have a kitty which I love to death and pees on my bed and have made great friends with the drycleaning lady.

But seriously, I think that I need to put him in the laundry for a week. After the week, how long do I let him out for until he can be trusted? I would like to make sure I get this right.


----------



## GizMO (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey piddles,

I am not too fimilar with this procedure but from what I have read there is NO WAY that I would have this done to any cat. It seems more like total laziness to have this done.

Thanks for the link I will check it out. Is it available in New Zealand?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

After the week, only let him out under a close eye for awhile then finally all the way out. Check the litter box in the room where you are keeping the cat for evidence that he is starting to get the idea.


----------

